# Computer not working as intended! :(



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

Some of the things I am experiencing...

Every site that has banners (including this one!) gets their usual banners replaced to Vimax (apparently a natural male enhancement pill) banners.

I have downloaded AVG, Spybot, and Norton, when trying to update their definitions they all fail to connect.

I cannot download ANYTHING from the microsoft website, it gives me a connection error.

I cannot run a system defrag (when clicking analyze/defragment I get the error "Disk Degragmenter could not start.") This is the case for both my hard drives.

None of my spyware/virus scans can ever detect anything.

\\Hijack This Log\\

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:35:42 AM, on 1/23/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Razer\Lycosa\razerhid.exe
D:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
D:\program files\steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Razer\Lycosa\razertra.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint II\SetpointII.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
D:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/index.xml
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "D:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 SPIRun.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lycosa] "C:\Program Files\Razer\Lycosa\razerhid.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "D:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "d:\program files\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SetPointII.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\WINDOWS\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab3.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/softwareupdate/su2/ocx/15106/CTPID.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{ACEA4AD8-63C3-4B49-BC6E-5F0575C6649A}: NameServer = 85.255.116.107;85.255.112.83
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.107;85.255.112.83
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.116.107;85.255.112.83
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll,wbsys.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Scheduler (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs37/f/2008/276/1/7/Hunter_Wallpaper_1680x1050_by_Gavade.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t280/left4dead411/wallpapers/alley2-1280.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 2: (no name) - http://www.ewallpapers.eu/uploads/1192388088.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 3: (no name) - http://www.ewallpapers.eu/uploads/1324213651.jpg

--
End of file - 10646 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this 
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns


----------



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

The banners have gone away.

I can analyze/defrag my hard drives.

I can download from Windows.com

I can update my virus definitions.

My computer can finally love again.

If you haven't already, please have some kids. The world needs more people like you! =X

\\ComboFix Log\\



> MSConfigStartUp-SpybotSD TeaTimer - c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
> 
> .
> ------- Supplementary Scan -------
> ...


\\Hijack This Log\\



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 5:33:22 PM, on 1/23/2009
> Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)
> ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

please post the full combofix log


----------



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

That is all there was for me. o.0


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

there must be a full log 

attach it 

it will be at 

at C:\ComboFix.txt or at c:\qoobox\combofix.txt


----------



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah, I think I found it. Don't know where I got the other one from.

ComboFix Log



> ComboFix 09-01-21.04 - Eric 2009-01-23 17:19:38.1 - NTFSx86
> Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.3070.2596 [GMT -6:00]
> Running from: c:\documents and settings\Eric\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
> AV: AVG *On-access scanning disabled* (Outdated)
> ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that looks clear now

how is it


----------



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

Everything appears to be working fine now. However, Avira AntiVir keeps finding the trojan "TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen" regardless that I have quarantined it multiple times now. Is there any way to completely get rid of it?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

where is Avira finding it


----------



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasha.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

before we delete it lets see if there are any hidden entrie swith it

download gmer rootkit detector from http://gmer.net

unzip it & double click the gmer.exe file

select rootkit tab & press scan

when it has finished press copy & post back the log it makes


----------



## Saben (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't gotten this detection for quite a few days, and have had no problems with my computer. Should anything else come up, I will make another post. Until then, thanks for your time and help.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and the other tools it downloaded to remove the malware*
* Click *START* then *RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









then 
Turn off system restore by following instructions here 
for XP http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=8
or for Vista http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial143.html

That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable system restore & create a new restore point. Now Empty Recycle bin on desktop

go here* http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=3 *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/software_inspector/ * for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------

